# Yes DNS, no WINS



## COice (Jun 26, 2008)

The internet works and I surf the web fine, but when I try to connect to Battle.net for WC3 Frozen Throne, I occasionally get disconnected. I have a direct link (corded) to my router! This problem does not occur when I connect directly to the modem. And when I ran diagnostics, (when directly connected to the router) I received an indication that there is "No WINS server is available for this connection."

How fix the WINS server issue, and ultimately stop the repeated disconnections from the game? :normal:



The rest below are just specific Diagnostics (read them or skip to answering):

When I ran Diagonostics on Connection, I get:

This adapter is configured to obtain an 
IP address automatically. The adapter 
obtained an IP address from a DHCP server.

Ping Gateway: Passed
Ping DNS: Passed

No WINS server is available for this 
connection


Ping Network: Passed

---

When I ran Diagonostics on Link, I get:

The link partner is not capable of running 
at 1000 Mbps. 
Could not establish link. The cable may 
be disconnected or have a bad connection. 
For more information, run the Cable test 
if supported by the adapter 

---

When I ran Diagonstics on Cable, I get:

No cable problems detected.

Test details

Polarity : Normal


Cable Offline Test

Poor quality cable detected
Possible causes: Faulty cable or connector.

Test details

Cable Quality
(like 1/8 from the left on the "Poor-Good" bar... :sigh:


The test detected a bad connection.
Distance to problem: 6 meters. 

---

When I ran Link on Cable, I get:

EEPROM Test : Passed
FIFO Test : Passed
Register Test : Passed
Interrupt Test : Passed
Loopback Test(s) : Passed


Any solutions? How can I reinstate the WINS server, and fix the other link and cable diagnostics problems?


----------



## COice (Jun 26, 2008)

furthermore, there are some Battle.net servers that do not recognize an internet connection at all, such as The U.S. West connection (where I live)...


----------



## COice (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, and I've tried multiple cables and multiple direct-link ports on my router.


----------



## COice (Jun 26, 2008)

My router is the NetGear WGR614 and I have Charter Cable.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Where did you run the diagnostics from?

It is more than likely this is not something to do with not having WINS running. WINS, in a nutshell, is mainly used for local networks and not with remote connections such as Battle.net .

There may be an issue with port forwarding, so to rule this out let's make sure port forwarding is properly set up. Follow these directions from portforward.com to set up port forwarding.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

If you get connected and then after a while it disconnects wirelessly, then go to the manufacturers website of who made the router and get the latest firmware for your router and update it.


----------



## COice (Jun 26, 2008)

Should i be having the FTP and HTTP forwarded?


----------



## COice (Jun 26, 2008)

And I don't have a wireless link. It is a direct-link; I'm using a cord connected to the router.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

K even if it is wired, then get the firmware update. You shouldn't have to do any forwarding in your case, because if the ports WERE blocked, then you wouldn't be able to connect to battle.net. Period.


----------



## COice (Jun 26, 2008)

Cellus said:


> Where did you run the diagnostics from?
> 
> It is more than likely this is not something to do with not having WINS running. WINS, in a nutshell, is mainly used for local networks and not with remote connections such as Battle.net .
> 
> There may be an issue with port forwarding, so to rule this out let's make sure port forwarding is properly set up. Follow these directions from portforward.com to set up port forwarding.




To get to the Diagnostics, I went to the Control Panel's "Network Connections," then right-clicked the "Local Area Network" Icon, went to properties, clicked the "configure" button on the General tab, clicked the "Link Speed" tab, then clicked the "Diagnostics" button. In that wind are tabs to all the aforementioned diagnostic tests.


See, I tried port forwarding for a couple of days, and when i do it successfully, I am able to host. However, once the game loads, everyone disconnects. Including me, shortly after. I used my computer's IP address when forwarding, and I opened ports 6112 to 6112. I tried ports starting at 6112 and ending at 6119 just now, but received the same result.

And I still disconnect from games.

And I still cannot enter certain game servers, such as the U.S. West one; I am forced to join the Europe server.

I don't know whether I should be forwarding FTP & HTTP or not, but i tried it anyway, and still had no luck. I'm not sure if I forwarded those to the correct IP address though; I tried to send to both of computers in the room yet still had no luck.


Anything else I may try?


----------



## COice (Jun 26, 2008)

I updated my firmware, and now I do not repeatedly disconnect (Thanks!), but I still cannot connect to certain servers, nor port forward... read my reply above ^.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think it's your setup, but something to do with Blizzard. check out the tech support below: 

http://www.battle.net/forums/thread.aspx?FN=support&T=545535&P=1

Good to hear you've stopped disconnecting though!!


----------



## COice (Jun 26, 2008)

lazareth1 said:


> I don't think it's your setup, but something to do with Blizzard. check out the tech support below:
> 
> http://www.battle.net/forums/thread.aspx?FN=support&T=545535&P=1
> 
> Good to hear you've stopped disconnecting though!!


Do you need to forward the FTP or HTTP to any computers?


----------



## COice (Jun 26, 2008)

lazareth1 said:


> I don't think it's your setup, but something to do with Blizzard. check out the tech support below:
> 
> http://www.battle.net/forums/thread.aspx?FN=support&T=545535&P=1
> 
> Good to hear you've stopped disconnecting though!!


That page had nothing....


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry I know it didn't have a solution, but just to let you see that it is a known issue. I would try posting there to see if any1 has come up with anything but if you fix it, then PLS come back and tell us! :smile:


----------

